# Buying a car in greece but live uk



## ali_spencer (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi . Any way round it? We are looking to buy a catermaran in greece, But need to buy a car , van or motor home to travel around in for maybe 3-4 months whilst we search for the boat , dont want to hire as its too expensive . Any reccomendations ?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

ali_spencer said:


> Hi . Any way round it? We are looking to buy a catermaran in greece, But need to buy a car , van or motor home to travel around in for maybe 3-4 months whilst we search for the boat , dont want to hire as its too expensive . Any reccomendations ?


You will not be able to legally buy a car in Greece without Greek tax number & residency certificate.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

The Grocer said:


> You will not be able to legally buy a car in Greece without Greek tax number & residency certificate.


....

EU citizens DO NOT need a Residency ertificate, merely a certificate of registration after 3 months. Please read older posts


----------



## ali_spencer (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks but where ? and how ? do we get the Certificate of registration... Will we need a greek address ?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

This is obtained at the local police station, whilst the system may vary depending on the mood of the police !!!!.....you would normally have to produce Greek bank statements, house purchase / rental deatails, 4 photos and have been in Greece at least 6 months...
As I said it can vary so much, so others may contribute with their experiences.......
Of course as we said this is to "legally" buy.........................


----------



## ali_spencer (Apr 15, 2011)

Ahhhh..... Thank you, i think i get the message!!! Many thanks. Ali


----------

